# CPU sharing in jails using rctl possible?



## hsn (Feb 16, 2012)

*It's* possible to configure jails using new rctl framework in FreeBSD 9 to guarantee some CPU resources?

Lets say *I* will have 8 CPU cores in the system and want to guarantee that every jail will get at least 20% of one CPU core.


----------

